# Spiderman 3 is going to be sick!



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Venom. That is all.

http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/spider-man_3/large.html


----------



## tehk (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks good  When I read what you said, I thought it was going to be this venom:


----------



## David (Jun 28, 2006)

wait, there was a spiderman 2?! When'd that happen?


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2006)

Holy shit.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

tehk said:


> Looks good  When I read what you said, I thought it was going to be this venom:


#

It is dude:

Symbiote bonds with Peter Parker.

He becomes black-spider man, which is cool because he's now even more powerful....

But it makes him go a bit evil and ga-ga.

So in the church tower, he finally rids himself of it.

Only for it to find Eddie Brock, a dude that hates Peter.

Bonds with Brock, Venom is born.

That's the really rough Venom origin from the comics, and the teaser shows black-spiderman, the symbiote lifeform, the church tower and eddie brock, and leaves Venom to your imagination for now...

That's why I'm excited, cos apparently Venom will look similar to his comic book look... i.e. that pic! ftw.


----------



## Leon (Jun 28, 2006)

awesome. i'm really digg'n the Spiderman series so far (as a big watcher of the cartoon as a kid  ), and can't wait for this


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jun 28, 2006)

Carnage > Venom


----------



## Leon (Jun 28, 2006)

Spiderman > Spiderman's enemies


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jun 28, 2006)

i only ever payed attention to spiderman because his enemies are so damn cool.

i dont see how spiderman actually manages to defeat them,
after all, hes just some douchey kid that can shoot webs,
whereas carnage and venom kick ass.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> Carnage > Venom



That pic is win, but 1 uber-villian is enough for me. Uber pic though *drool*.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 28, 2006)

i was dubious when they said they were making spiderman films, but so far 1 and especially 2 were excellent, looks cool


----------



## Dormant (Jun 28, 2006)

So how on earth are they justifying Symbiote's presence? Is Spiderman going to fight the Secret Wars on an Alien Planet? Are the Fantastic Four going to be there? Or are they just going to make it all up again? I liked the first two films but I would like it if they stuck with the original story a bit closer. 


[/whinge]


----------



## Naren (Jun 28, 2006)

Sweet. The black spiderman and venom part of the comic series was my favorite part. I like how spiderman turned kind of evil because of the symbiote. I like Carnage, but Venom is even cooler, I think. 

Pauly Bobs is completely right about the story.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 29, 2006)

Naren said:


> Sweet. The black spiderman and venom part of the comic series was my favorite part. I like how spiderman turned kind of evil because of the symbiote. I like Carnage, but Venom is even cooler, I think.
> 
> Pauly Bobs is completely right about the story.


Actually, he's about 90% right. In the original storyline, the Symbiote wasn't really evil, per se... it was like an adrenaline junkie. It would bond to Peter when he was sleeping, and go out web swinging all night. Peter was slowly being drained away by the Symbiote's love for action and such. It really only became evil when it bonded with Eddie, as it felt rejected by Parker. And of course, Eddie hated Spider-Man because he cost him his job at the Daily Bugle, I believe.

I used to have all the comics relating to that - Secret Wars, Amazing Spider-Man, PPtSSM, Web of Spider-Man.

BTW, that trailer does look _incredibly_ bad-ass.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

My friends guesses for the alien life form are:

It'll be like the cartoon: comes down with the shuttle that Jameson's son pilots (in the 2nd movie he was shown to be an astronaut).

Arrives on a meteor (a bit lame).

Some form of fucked up experiment by Harry Osbourne that goes horribly wrong.


Besides, the first two movies villians were based on science and tech, but this film you have Sandman... a little bit more fantasy based. This film will kick so much ass you won't care though!!!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 29, 2006)

They did the 'experiment gone wrong' origin for the symbiote in the Ultimate Spiderman series, although in that it was Eddie Brock and Peter Parker who created it by accident. I doubt it'll be too close to the various existing origin stories, just because most people won't know them anyway and they tend to make these films to bring in big crowds rather than cater to the existing fans.


----------



## noodles (Jun 29, 2006)

Spidey in the black suit.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 29, 2006)

noodles said:


> Spidey in the black suit.



+1 to that dude, this is so going to kick the ass of the new Superbland movie.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> They did the 'experiment gone wrong' origin for the symbiote in the Ultimate Spiderman series, although in that it was Eddie Brock and Peter Parker who created it by accident. I doubt it'll be too close to the various existing origin stories, just because most people won't know them anyway and they tend to make these films to bring in big crowds rather than cater to the existing fans.



I read today it would be a bit 50's B Movie in origin.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 29, 2006)

Topher Grace as Eddie Brock (Eric from That 70's show)

MISCAST


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

Meh, he looks ok for the part. I know Brock is supposed to be buffed out a bit, so he's already physically imposing pre-Venom, but tbh I don't think anyone will care as long as Venom looks his big bad self.

'...Parker?'

Seems alright to me.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 29, 2006)

Dormant said:


> So how on earth are they justifying Symbiote's presence? Is Spiderman going to fight the Secret Wars on an Alien Planet? Are the Fantastic Four going to be there? Or are they just going to make it all up again? I liked the first two films but I would like it if they stuck with the original story a bit closer.
> 
> 
> [/whinge]



That's exactly what I said when I heard they were going to have Venom in the 3rd movie. They abviously can't have everyone on Battleworld so Spidey can get his suit. Imagine the Beyonder story in a 2 hour movie...uh hu



David said:


> wait, there was a spiderman 2?! When'd that happen?



You're kidding right?? The one with Doc Oc. It was better than the first one was.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, even then, it was still a mysterious oozy black thing in a jar, regardless of where Spidey finds it.



Dive-Baum said:


> You're kidding right?? The one with Doc Oc. It was better than the first one was.



Lol, yeah, seriously.


----------



## Leon (Jun 29, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> You're kidding right?? The one with Doc Oc. It was better than the first one was.


i actually liked the first one more. the second was cool for it's physics content, for sure


----------



## Nik (Jun 29, 2006)

I never made it past the first movie. I mean, I know that the plot is not the strong point of the movie, but it was so damn stupid it pissed me off and I just stopped watching at the point where they show the guy's DNA mutating or whatever...

Just thought I'd share my thoughts that Spiderman is the most overhyped, pointless movie ever. Having said that, carry on


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 30, 2006)

Spiderman is the gayest movie franchise ever. The first two movies were absolutely unbearable. Spiderman 2 especially was beyond intolerable. I remember half the audience was telling the grandma to shut the fuck up and laughing at cliched boring dialogue. The action was lame as well. Toby reeks of AIDS.

Be a real man and see 'Snakes On A Plane'. If you want to be lulled to sleep, watch Jay Leno. Boooo


----------



## Mykie (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks like Herry becomes the goblin. cooool


----------



## Pauly (Jun 30, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Be a real man and see 'Snakes On A Plane'. If you want to be lulled to sleep, watch Jay Leno. Boooo



It's Snakes on a Train next.


'THERE ARE SNAKES ON A MOTHERFUKIN' TRAIN!!!!111'


----------



## Freddie (Jun 30, 2006)

That was THE SHIT! 

Spiderman rules and I can't wait to see the real venom. I thought the lizard guy would be on this one but I guess the sand man is ok even though I have no idea who he is...


----------



## Loomer (Jul 7, 2006)

If it's the Sandman from the Neil Gaiman comics, I will be half uber-excited, half uber-skeptical. What actor could possibly nail a character THAT cool?!


----------



## Mykie (Jul 7, 2006)

I get a good feeling that Venom isn't gonna be in this one, that we will pop up in the next one.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 8, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> Carnage > Venom



Too bad they could never use Carnage in the movies...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 8, 2006)

Loomer said:


> If it's the Sandman from the Neil Gaiman comics, I will be half uber-excited, half uber-skeptical. What actor could possibly nail a character THAT cool?!


Heh heh heh... sorry to burst your bubble, but the Sandman in Spier-Man is a COMPLETELY different character than Dream, AKA The Sandman, Gaiman's character. (Which is completely awesome, unbdoubtedly. But THAT Sandman wasn't even on the Marvel roster. He was DC/Vertigo.  )

BTW, Topher Grace as Eddie Brock...? FUCKING LAME, completely agree.  What the fuck did some casting douche bag smoke to think that was a good idea?


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 9, 2006)

GOD Id give my left nut to see this movie now!!!

I SURE its gonna be the best Marvel movie ever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just noticed this is due out on May 2007?!?!?

WTF are they showing me the trailer for ir I have to wait that long to see the movie?


----------



## Pauly (Jul 9, 2006)

Meaning of the word 'teaser'. Btw Raimi said it's gonna be a trilogy thing, so don't expect any 'we're saving this for no4' type plot developments.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 9, 2006)

pauly-bobs said:


> Meaning of the word 'teaser'. Btw Raimi said it's gonna be a trilogy thing, so don't expect any 'we're saving this for no4' type plot developments.



didn't they confirm 4, 5, and 6 or was that a rumor?
maybe this will close the trilogy and the next 3 will be recasted..


----------



## Pauly (Jul 10, 2006)

I reckon it will be like X3. Finished, but the possibility for more stories left open. Doubtful they'll make more though.


----------

